# Question for adult gamers.



## test84 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi,
Do u feel shy when someone watches u play with ur handheld or ur console?
this really irritates me and wanted to know how other 18+ tempers feel.
maybe its where i live, the games are for minors mostly.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 25, 2007)

ive learned to ignore it mostly
even though im 17 im quite big so most people mistake me for 20ish
the only people it bothers me from is my parents really


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> Hi,
> Do u feel shy when someone watches u play with ur handheld or ur console?
> this really irritates me and wanted to know how other 18+ tempers feel.
> maybe its where i live, the games are for minors mostly.Â



I spent my wayward youth in alot of arcades so I'm pretty used to it.


----------



## Vahnyyz (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm 21 and it doesn't really bother me very much but i'm highly immature so ppl complaining about it just makes me look at them with weird faces and if its little kids i just lean over or let them play for a bit


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 25, 2007)

wasnt there a topic about this like yesterday? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Never mind, it WAS the tempcast.


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 25, 2007)

No, but then again I am 24 and doing a degree (BA) in Games Design, playing games is the norm. We even have our own games area.

It bothers me if people think that's all I do (especially women), though they are far wrong


----------



## lagman (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmm did you listen to the tempcast? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to play my GBASP on my way to work, at work and in my way back to home, the same for my DS.

Hell, I even play DDR on public places XD -vs 15 years old kids-.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> No, but then again I am 24 and doing a degree (BA) in Games Design, playing games is the norm. We even have our own games area.
> 
> It bothers me if people think that's all I do (especially women), though they are far wrong
> 
> ...


I love you more lagman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always play my DSL, GBM, PSP in the hallway break area at work and I dont really care if anyone gives me any looks.  Now when I whip out my Pokemon Pikachu GBC, THATS when I get the funny looks


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 25, 2007)

Well.. I'm 21 (22 next week).. most people at my age that I know also play video games.. the only person that bothers me about this is my mom.. I just ignore her


----------



## raulpica (Nov 25, 2007)

A lot of my friends play videogames, and when I have an handheld with me, I usually play everywhere. No one says a thing


----------



## shinji257 (Nov 25, 2007)

No one really says anything to me.  Almost everyone I know plays games against me.  My parents are the only ones that bother me.  My dad was watching me play Super Mario Galaxy and it was making me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Little (Nov 25, 2007)

I still look quite young so I don't think people see me as an adult gamer! I super hate having the pinkness of my DS in public though! It's faulty though and there's no pink DS's in stock, so it'll have to be swapped for a silver one. What a shame.


----------



## Taza (Nov 25, 2007)

Nobody bothers me a bit when I game on my SP.


----------



## nintendofreak (Nov 25, 2007)

Nopee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im 19 and its normal for us. Even my 21+ year old friends still game.  

Yet again, were all pretty immature


----------



## Issac (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, I don't care about what others think... I mean, why would I.
Should I NOT have any fun, just because some brainless bloke thinks it looks childish?

Fuck no to that!

Don't spend time on thinking what other thinks of you!


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 26, 2007)

I find being an older gamer less embarrassing than being a kid gamer, when I was younger, playing a GB/A in public was like an invitation for weird annoying kids to sit next to me,and to watch or ask me if they could play.

waiting for the bus or something I'll watch an episode of that 70s show, or play nanostray etc, and if anyone thinks that's "immature" etc, then fuck'em


----------



## anark-e (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm 26. I'm a journalist and a college student. I only really run into two kinds of people, honestly:
1. The people who don't care, and therefore ignore me.
2. The people who want to talk to me about games when they see me playing.

So no, it doesn't bother me at all. I've made some good friends by playing my handhelds in public.

Of course, I'm just as likely to be seen reading a book (you know, like an actual paper book... those things we used before e-books), working on an article (I use actual paper notebooks too), or using my DS to browse a website in public as I am to be seen playing a game in public.

It helps if you're friendly. I put down whatever I'm doing if someone starts talking to me.


----------



## Digeman (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't find it weird at all (I'm 18). I'm a geek, and i'm darn proud of it!! I often say that to people believe it or not!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, I don't make a big deal out of it so I know they won't.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and for the people that do think it's childish...man...they don't know what they're missing!


----------



## test84 (Nov 26, 2007)

thnx for all posts.
i find myself always hard playing in public, especially in a crowded bus, when they can actually see ur screen.

i have to find a way to deal with being Dont give a sh**.


----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> i find myself always hard playing in public, especially in a crowded bus, when they can actually see ur screen.


Just remember that you're having fun, while they are being bored. YOu get to play games, or watch movies, and all they can do is stare idly or count passing cars.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 26, 2007)

i'm not 18 or bigger , But I do know that I don't let my DS out cus it's really valuebale to me , and afraid of people stealing it from my hands or something.. I just put it in a bag and listen to music..


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> thnx for all posts.
> i find myself always hard playing in public, especially in a crowded bus, when they can actually see ur screen.
> 
> i have to find a way to deal with being Dont give a sh**.



the only thing i have to worry about on the bus is some chav/thug is gonna run of with my DS, i couldn't care less what other people think of me while i play, heck i['ve played nintendo dogs on the bus once.


----------



## Pigwooly (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't think anyone cares that I'm in my mid 20's and playing video games. I think most males of my generation still have a fondness for video games and most of my friends actively play them. It's definitely not just minors that tend to like video games in the US. And even if it was I wouldn't care anyways.


----------



## dexmix (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm 27. whenever people see me with my GBM, they ask what it is and are always super interested once they find out its a gameboy, so no - i'm definitely not ashamed. Its a nice conversation starter - and i usually end up having people wanting one.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 26, 2007)

I am 21 which apparently makes me an adult for most things (25 I am told is the general catch all age).
Been playing games since I can really remember and the only problem with playing in public is the somewhat high chance of a shell suited 14 year old saying "'ere bruv giz a play on ur gamez or I iz shankingzzz u bruv" (and according to the crown prosecution service the knife that I would say borders on a sword they draw to back said threat is but a toy and my punching them entirely unjustified.).

My family and friends all play games (perhaps in part due to a chipping service/order that may or may not have something to do with me) so no problem there.


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 26, 2007)

If someone says some shit about me playing games, I'd reply "Mind your own drinking/marijuana problem, I'm perfectly fine thank you."

I carried my 360 on the bus a couple times, nobody cared or showed interest.


----------



## link459 (Nov 26, 2007)

Makes me feel really awkward, people look at you like there's something wrong with you...

I'm not an "adult", but I look 20, so people look at me and it feels awkward..


----------



## Novaxis (Nov 27, 2007)

25yo living in Paris, France... and nobody cares when I play with my DSL in the subway.

Actually, nobody cares about other people/freaks/whatever in the french subway... and I think it's pretty normal for people to see an adult playing on a handheld console due to the democratization of video games since the early 80's.

It could have been weird seeing an adult playing gameboy 20 years ago in a public place, but it isn't anymore because the first generation touched by this democratization is now adult and this people have kids, work... do stuff in "REAL" life.
So in my opinion, most people are now aware of this geek attitude even if they don't even know the word... and if some people stare at you just like if you were a freak or some kind of retarded, ignore them. 
I guess they don't know what a passion is, and I wouldn't exchange my life with their lame one cause I cherish the bound guarding my "child" side against the fact that every day I become more and more an adult.

Hope you understand what I wanted to say !


----------



## Taras (Nov 27, 2007)

No, I'm not embarrased. Though I wish I hadn't opted for the Pink DS lite and Nintendogs skin. But nobody messes with me.


----------



## Zaraf (Nov 27, 2007)

I feel pretty awkward, so I never play in public 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 27, 2007)

Age 22...I play NDS anywhere.  Shame?  Don't be a wuss...you're not an adult if you feel ashamed to do what you want to do.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm 26 and when I turn up at the pub early before my friends I whip it out, lean against the bar and look SUPERCOOL playing with it.


----------



## Javacat (Nov 27, 2007)

Pervert.  Although I'm 22 and always sat playing with it on the bus, in full view of everyone else.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Nov 27, 2007)

No, I'm not embarrassed in the slightest. I've gotten to the point where I'll talk to a bunch of little kids about the games they are playing. Kinda like the wedding scene in Grandma's Boy.

When I was a teenager, me and my buddies used to carry around our Magic: The Gathering decks and play a game wherever we could. Needless to say, I got over people staring at me a long time ago.


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 27, 2007)

I play all the time and I'm older than most of you


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 27, 2007)

I get a little embarrassed, but I play anyway. Having a GB micro helps.
..and I'm older than ALL of you, lol.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> I get a little embarrassed, but I play anyway. Having a GB micro helps.
> ..and I'm older than ALL of you, lol.


not me

in soviet russia that is


----------



## leetdude_007 (Nov 27, 2007)

I distract thieves with my hair whenever I play with my DS in public.


----------



## sekhu (Nov 27, 2007)

I didn't care what people thought when I was a kid, but when you get to a certain age, I kind of think "Well I'm 27 years old, surely I'm too old for playing with the toys", and then I get self-conscious about the whole thing and beat myself up about it.


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 27, 2007)

It's not like people stare or anything. What else to do on the bus aside from watch the sights go by?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 27, 2007)

One time on the T (subway in boston) I saw a fat girl eating fried chicken out of a bucket at 7am. Another time I saw 2 drunks arguing about losing a cigarette. Everyone has thier face in their phone or the iPod. Basically what I'm saying is, there is nothing to be embarrassed about when it comes to playing VGs in public.

I'm 24 married with a daughter. She love playing mario with me even though she's not even 2 yet. My mother in law just bought a SNES. 

As long as you aren't eating fried chicken at 7am on the subway you're good.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Nov 27, 2007)

Do you know how good fried chicken is at 7am, after an all night bender?


----------



## wzeroc (Nov 27, 2007)

20, me. i'm only embarassed to show to people how scratched is my DS. other than that, nope. I played games with my DS even during class.


----------



## Banger (Nov 27, 2007)

Does not bother me what people think about it, last week I was playing with my DS while walking through the grocery store and got a few weird looks, but oh well. Oh and I am 20 just turned 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 27, 2007)

Nope, if some older people think they're too good for video games, that's their problem.

I'm 39.  If some fool starts ragging on me about playing my DS, I tell them to bite me.


----------



## wabo (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm 35 and I'm not ashamed to play my DS in public. In fact i played a lot recently. Broke my leg last thrusday and i was definitly happy to have it while waiting in the emergency room. Someone actually approached me saying : you're probably the only one who had some fun waiting here today.

With a 4 hours wait each time you go there, the DS is a life saver.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Nov 27, 2007)

I dont really care about playing games in public much, though I like to keep a good eye on my surroundings so I only tend to play when Im in a comfertable setting or simply have to wait long enough, (in wich time I make myself comfertable.)

It was nice when the DS was first released as many poeple my own age would come up and ask "Wow, what a cool PDA!" Wich was kinda funny, but the silver look of it really gave it that PDA feel.
Now its a kid magnet with the shiny DS lite junk. Still could use it as a PDA, but I dont think Id get the same reaction anymore.


----------



## test84 (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah, i'm never comfortable and having focus on my games, even on SMB, i cant focus.

its good as long as they dont watch the screen, they may think i'm texting (sms) with mobile (actually DS), but when they see the screen, makes me feel bad.

there was this guy on bus who was watching my play Picross and he asked what it is, and i replied, my mobile phone, after 1minute my actual phone rang and i was like shit!


----------



## jink84 (Nov 27, 2007)

i'm sort of hip looking, and i live in LA or Japan at any given time.
so I sit with a cigarette in one hand and a stylus in the other,
people usually think it's a joke, but i actually really like playing...

it's like this photo from thecobrasnake.com/partyphotos.html
http://thecobrasnake.com/partyphotos/chees...es/IMG_8174.jpg

plus, DSes are pretty damn hip.  hip as fuck.



QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> One time on the T (subway in boston) I saw a fat girl eating fried chicken out of a bucket at 7am. Another time I saw 2 drunks arguing about losing a cigarette. Everyone has thier face in their phone or the iPod. Basically what I'm saying is, there is nothing to be embarrassed about when it comes to playing VGs in public.
> 
> I'm 24 married with a daughter. She love playing mario with me even though she's not even 2 yet. My mother in law just bought a SNES.
> 
> As long as you aren't eating fried chicken at 7am on the subway you're good.




yesss, subway stories or public transport.

i was on a subway in LA taking an early morning bus to santa monica along pico, and this naked hobo wearing only a trenchcoat came and sat accross from me.  He turned to me and was all like, "Psst, I have a secret!" then he flung his coat open and there were two 40z and dirty whitey tighteys.

fucking crazy.  then he started smoking.
the bus driver, (who can't legally leave her seat) started yelling at him,
he kept saying "SHUT IT HAG I GOTTA FINISH IT FIRST"

amamamazing


Edit: Posts merged together. Don't double post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Ace


----------



## test84 (Nov 27, 2007)

pink!
its actually pink.
its really pink.
pink.
yes.
pink.
.


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> pink!
> its actually pink.
> its really pink.
> pink.
> ...


Your DS? Is pink? Pink DS? Belonging to you?


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 27, 2007)

I dont take mines outside really because I dont want to be mugged and punched in the face just for having a ds.


----------



## jelbo (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm 23 and don't feel ashamed to play my DS in public. I won't use the microphone though, people may think I lost my mind. Luckily blowing in the mic works for some games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(Rayder @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> Nope, if some older people think they're too good for video games, that's their problem.
> 
> I'm 39.Â If some fool starts ragging on me about playing my DS, I tell them to bite me.


Wow, 39? Hah, that's really cool


----------



## test84 (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > pink!
> ...



no, his, his, pink, his ds, is, his ds is, pink is his, actually, ds is, it is, pink, ni.


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> no, his, his, pink, his ds, is, his ds is, pink is his, actually, ds is, it is, pink, ni.


Oh. So it is.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > no, his, his, pink, his ds, is, his ds is, pink is his, actually, ds is, it is, pink, ni.
> > Oh. So it is.


i used to have a pink gbc
i sucked when i brought it to school to trade my pokemans


----------



## DavePS (Nov 27, 2007)

39 and never ashamed to play my DS. My kids think its cool to have a gamer dad, but not when I whup them at Yu Gi Oh GX : Spirit Caller, HA!


----------



## sepinho (Nov 27, 2007)

Why would you be ashamed to be an adult gamer? The average German gamer is 30-something years old, and I often see 'grownups' play their DSes on trains in Berlin. Don't forget that people now in their thirties (I'm one of those people) are pretty much the first generation to grow up with video games. And it seems like we don't grow out of it.

I specifically bought my DS, because I wanted to be able to play games on my way to work. Heck, it's more interactive than reading a book and it _can be_ more intellectually challenging. It's not like people would have a valid reason to look down on us adult gamers.


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> I get a little embarrassed, but I play anyway. Having a GB micro helps.


Definitely! I use it on the bus to work, it doesn't draw any attention because it's so small, from a distance it probably looks like you're writing a text message. The way I see it there's people who play phone games on the bus, my Micro's the same size as my phone, so why not? I don't always play on the way to work, depends what mood I'm in and who's on the bus (funnily enough the 8am workforce commuters don't seem to care, but I'd rather avoid playing in front of the schoolkids) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

But I wouldn't play when "waiting in line" or anything like that. Or in my lunchbreak; I'm one of those people who's lousy at talking about her interests (rather odd I know) so having my workmates try to strike up a conversation about it would just be awkward.

I feel really awkward playing in my parent's living room too.


----------



## Glacius0 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's psychological. If you feel confident in yourself and don't care what others think, then you're fine playing Barbie's Horse Adventure on your pink DS. 

If you already feel that you're not making that great of a social impression anyhow (which may show in lack of social confidence), and you feel bothered by this, then you will feel totally awkward even playing games on your cellphone.

Age comes into play as younger people usually have less responsibilities and are more influenced by peer pressure that they tend to be less secure.

Even I draw a line somewhere though... I was considering watching Elfen Lied on my DS but I didn't, because it's an anime with nudity in it. Seeing as anime isn't that well-known here I'm sure people would think I'm some kind of perv that's watching hentai. Is there anyone confident enough to say they wouldn't have a problem with this?


----------



## superkrm (Nov 30, 2007)

ill be playing video games till i die
i play at work when there is down time and when im getting my car washed.
I even got my supervisor to play clubhouse games.
im 26 by the way in the military.


----------



## Gus122000 (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jink84 @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> i'm sort of hip looking, and i live in LA or Japan at any given time.
> so I sit with a cigarette in one hand and a stylus in the other,
> people usually think it's a joke, but i actually really like playing...
> 
> ...


good post but i disapprove of your signature


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 30, 2007)

that story sounds fake


----------



## BigX (Nov 30, 2007)

I am 28 and used to play my DS or GBM whenever I have to wait somewhere (and have the batteries charged), except when my girlfriend is with me.
Although she likes to play to, she is shy of gaming in public, so instead we conversate if waiting somewhere together. Maybe sometime I convince her on playing together (I we just would share some games) ;-)
That is the cool thing about the ds it starts up so quickly and you can hibernate it at any time :-)


----------



## PeaCe (Nov 30, 2007)

No. :دی


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> I still look quite young so I don't think people see me as an adult gamer! I super hate having the pinkness of my DS in public though! It's faulty though and there's no pink DS's in stock, so it'll have to be swapped for a silver one. What a shame.



why not get the silver ds, and buy a pink replacement shell of DX

i play on the bus to school, and at school, but only puzzle games, cause i like to play long gaames on my couch, so i'm nice and comfy
i hate it when people keep pointing at my r4, cause then they ask me how to get them


----------

